# kvm USB Geräte einbinden (libvirt virt-manager)

## Tinitus

Hallo,

wie binde ich am Besten ein USB Gerät in eine mit KVM betriebene VM ein.

Möglichst so, daß ich diese auch weiterhin mit dem Virt-manger nutzen kann?

Kann man eigentlich auch PCI Geräte direkt durchreichen an die kvm wie unter XEN?

G. R.

----------

## Evildad

Sollte gehen, ja...

Schau mal hier:

http://libvirt.org/formatdomain.html#elementsUSB

----------

## Evildad

Es gibt eine neue Version die genau das kann was Du willst:

 *Quote:*   

> Current releases
> 
> virt-manager 0.7.0 Monday Mar 9th, 2009
> 
>     * Redesigned 'New Virtual Machine' wizard (Jeremy Perry, Tim Allen, Cole Robinson)
> ...

 

----------

## Tinitus

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Es gibt eine neue Version die genau das kann was Du willst:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Current releases
> 
> virt-manager 0.7.0 Monday Mar 9th, 2009
> ...

 

Das klingt cool....nun bräuchten wir nur noch ein ebuild für einen verwöhnten gentooler wie mich  :Wink: 

G. R.

----------

## Evildad

Ich hab es in meinem lokalen Overlay umkopiert und es liess sich ohne Probleme installieren.

Du solltest nur die epatch Zeile auskommentieren.

----------

## trikolon

habe bei mir das problem, dass wenn ich auf "neu" klicke, ich zwar den namen eingeben kann, aber alles andere ausser "abbrechen" grau ist und nicht klickbar ist.. hat das ausser mir noch jemand?

----------

## Evildad

 *trikolon wrote:*   

> habe bei mir das problem, dass wenn ich auf "neu" klicke, ich zwar den namen eingeben kann, aber alles andere ausser "abbrechen" grau ist und nicht klickbar ist.. hat das ausser mir noch jemand?

 

Hab ich auch  :Smile:  Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen...

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

das Problem mit dem hängenden Mauszeiger beim Systemstart der VM ist behoben.

Wenn ich ein USB Gerät einhänge. Hier Epson 3170 Photo, hängt sich meine VM auf, bzw. der Scanner kann nicht angesprochen werden.

Also Scanner eingesteckt. Windows erkennt den Scanner. Treiber installiert --> Bluescrenn. Neustart Treiber eingebunden. Scanner in der Systemsteuerung aber kein Zugriff auf Scanner.

Was kann man da machen? Fehler in kvm? Fheler in meiner config?

```

 <hostdev mode='subsystem' type='usb'>

    <source>

    <vendor id='0x04b8'/>

    <product id='0x0116'/>

    </source>

```

```
Bus 001 Device 010: ID 04b8:0116 Seiko Epson Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002  

```

G. R.

----------

